# Back to School time!



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi guys! I haven't been around lately, but I just wanted to wish everyone thats going back to school good luck, I know that school time can be stressful for us! Especially to those going to a new University or grade, the anxiety is sometimes enough to want to keep some of us home in our warm beds! (well, even without anxiety, I'd love to stay home everyday in my bed!!) I hope everyone's first day back goes great!


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Thanks for the warm thoughts!







What time schedule are you on? In Missouri, we've been in class for 2 weeks. I already have quizzes and papers due!







Good luck to everyone!


----------

